# Simrad Evo3 12 warranty experience



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

My Simrad Evo3 12 starting shutting off every now and then, about a year ago. The on/off condition started getting worse in June. I was due for another starting battery, so I figured getting a new battery would solve the issue, thinking the Simrad wasn’t getting enough voltage. (It will operate at 10.1v on the low end). After switching out the battery, the shutting down kept happening to my frustration. I really didn’t want to send it in, and I wasn’t sure when exactly I bought it.
I decided to start the warranty process, and it turns out I’m still in the 2 year warranty period, by a month and a half. I bought it online, and that’s the purchase date they went by. First call was almost an hour, with someone from outside America, it seemed like. He was very polite, asked me a bunch of diagnostic questions, and took a bunch of notes. I had already updated the software, checked the voltage at the unit and checked the power supply connections both at the battery and the cord at the unit. After the questions, he explained that I needed to send in the unit to be tested, and if it was faulty, they would repair it or provide another solution. (They never mentioned sending me a new unit if they found my unit faulty, in any of our conversations). He explained once the unit is received, they have 7 to 10 business days to diagnose and repair it, then told me he created a case number, and sent me out an email with shipping address codes for the box I would send my unit to them in. I was responsible for the cost of sending the unit back, which with insurance came to a little over $100-, which wasn’t to pleasing. Simrad covers the cost of shipping coming back.
I sent it out Wednesday and morning with USPS priority mail and it got to San Diego, CA on Friday. However, Simrad didn’t send me a confirmation email that they had received it. I gave them a call on Tuesday, as well as a call USPS to make sure it was delivered. USPS confirmed It had been delivered and I told Simrad that they had it, when they said they didn’t. Again, another very polite gentlemen on the phone Said he’d look into it. This call was about 10 minutes or so. Later Tuesday, I received an email that they did have it and it was being diagnosed.
Wednesday night, a week since I dropped it off at USPS, I received an email that they were sending me a Evo 3s 12in as a replacement. Now today (Thursday), I received a tracking number from FeDEx in another email. Overall, the inconvenience of the process wasn’t something I wanted to do. I missed out on a week, maybe two, of fishing down in the Everglades, and the time and resources to send it in. However, that being said, I was impressed with the politeness of the phone operators on the other end and their willingness to look into whatever I asked. Not once did I notice a bit of attitude. Each time I called, I was connected with a person within a minute or two, unlike USPS which took 50 minutes to talk to a person. If you’re having an issue with your Simrad, I’d recommend taking the time and bearing the inconvenience to go through the warranty process.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

This is good to hear


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

I had a Warranty issue with my evo 3 12 bracket and they sent me another one. It did take a bit on the phone with them to describe the problem but they were polite throughout the process.


----------



## EOD2305 (Nov 7, 2020)

When I had some issues with SIMRAD, they were a pleasure to deal with even though no one looks forward to issues with their electronics after spending considerable money on a product. Less than a year left before I make the final move to south Florida for retirement, and everything will be SIMRAD from here on out.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Similar positive experience with them. I’m a fan!


----------

